# Wildsau Enduro/Hardride



## bikulus (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo an die Alutech Gemeinde,

bin stark am tüffteln wegen ner Wildsau, entweder Enduro oder Hardride, Tendez geht zu Enduro wegen Gewicht. Da ich so ein Teil nicht ungesehen kaufen will hätte mich folgendes interessiert. Wer färht so ein Teil in Größe M und kommt aus der Gegend Rosenheim bzw München (Ost)
Würde mich gern mal draufsetzen und auch ein paar schlaue Fragen zu den ganzen Verstelmöglichkeiten bzgl. Geometrie losweden.
Hab auch schon mit Jürgen tel. und mit Lord Helmchen Kontakt, aber ansehen, draufsitzen is halt doch was anderes; und einfach mal schnell in den Norden ist mir zu weit 

Danke schon mal und schöne Grüße 
Bikulus


----------



## THBiker (19. Mai 2008)

Hi

Ich hatte auch eine Enduro in M und bin mit dem Teil so ziemlich alles gefahren, Alpen-Touren, Bikepark....was mich letztendlich gestört hatte,war das hohe Tretlager (195er Dämpfer)und der sehr flache Lenkwinkel bei langhubigen Gabeln (>=150mm). Vielleicht ist das bei den neuen Modellen aber auch geändert 
Leider wohne ich nicht mehr in München, bzw. Rosenheim (hatte ich überall mal gewohnt  ) und hab die Sau außerdem verkauft  , d.h. es bringt dich erstmal bei deinem Anliegen nicht weiter, aber vielleicht hilft dir die Info auch schon etwas weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Mai 2008)

@th biker:
aktuelle enduro sau ist an 150-170er gabel angepasst, hatte sogar demletzt mit jü wg. 180er geschnackt und er meinte es geht. aber im e-fall bitte mit ihm klären.
zu flach ist der lenkwinkel nicht, zumindest krieg ich immer genug druck aufs vorderrrad.

@bikeulus:
Glaub mir,
du willst sie!!!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bikulus (19. Mai 2008)

Hi Stefan

ja mag sein dass ich sie will, aber es soll halt passen!!!!
Von wann ist denn deine Sau? Wenn ich dein Bild ansehe, dann hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Lenkwinkel recht steil ist.
Ich stell mir nen Winkel von 66° vor, idealerweise mit 160er bzw 180er Forke, die Entscheidung wird wohl später fallen. Wie schon mal erwähnt, ich kann mir hinten auch ein 24er LR vorstellen, die Tretlagerhöhe sollte so bei 370mm liegen. Federweg hinten zwischen 150 bis 170mm, wahrscheinlich mit Luftdämpfer.
Mal schaun, ob sich jemand aus der Gegend findet,der ne Sau sein eigen  nennt 
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ist ne 08er Sau.

und jetzt juckts mich,
ich geh heut noch in den Keller und mess dir alles aus!

Gruß,
Stefan

EDIT:
Fotos sind alt, der Hinterbau ist mittlerweile komplett umgebaut. Sprich das Setup meiner Bilder gibts lange ne mehr, fuhr sich auch ne so "schniek" wie jetzt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Mai 2008)

So, 
war grad im Keller und hab alles mittels modernster Messtechnik:
- 2008er Nicolai Katalog mit Gradmesser und Gravitationsunterstützung
- Gliedermaßstab 
untersucht!

Hier alles:
- bei 26 Zoll Hinterrad
- 2,35 Zoll Marzocchi Bomber Reifen (53mm hoch)
- 554mm langer Sherman Gabel (170er Sherman)
- 13mm hoher Steuersatzlagerschale

im Setup mit:
- 190er Dämpfer in 3,66:1 Übersetzung mit 182mm Federweg
- langem Radstand (440mm)
- Hauptrahmenanlenkung Loch 2 von 4, von Front zu Heck gezählt
- oberer Schwingenaufhängung

erziele ich folgende Maße:
Lenkwinkel: 65°
Sitzwinkel: 70°
Oberrohrlänge (effektiv) 585mm (waagerecht halt) / Rahmengröße M
Sitzrohrlänge 425mm / Sitzrohrlänge S, Überstandshöhe am niedrigesten Punkt (das wäre dann knapp vorm Gusset) glatt 740mm
Tretlagerhöhe: 361mm


Reifenfreiheit hattest du mich mal noch gefragt:
von Felgenhorn bis Anschlag nach oben: 73mm, nach Links und Rechts aus der Felgen mitte auf Höhe Felgenhorn 70mm. also ne so mega viel.

Sonst noch Fragen? Foto dieses aktuellen Setups gefällig?

einfach fragen, ich mess notfalls weiter!
Waage um das Gewicht des Dämpfers rausrechnen zu können krieg ich die Tage auch in die Hand. Aber mehr als 3,3kg macht der Rahmen in Eloxiert sicher nicht auf der Waage.

Gruß,
Stefan

P.S.: wie ich dir bereits sagte, die Wildsau ist mega variabel, ich schätze dien Wunschsetup hast du dir in 10 Minuten zusammen gesteckt, nach 3 Stunden ist der Schraubenkleber ausgehärtet und dein Traumrad ist fertig ^^ Federweg kannst du ruhig das Maximum rausholen, steht der Sau am besten. Sprich vorne 170er/180er Gabel rein (mit Jü abklären, notfalls pappt der ein ExtraGusset ran), hinten 182mm Federweg aus 190er Dämpfer. Hinterbau ist sehr neutral, geht immer noch super zu fahrne.


----------



## bikulus (20. Mai 2008)

super info 
das hilft beim Tüfteln
danke


----------



## entlebucher (20. Mai 2008)

Schade, bis letzten Herbst hab ich in München gelebt, zumindest übergangsweise.

Ich fahre sowohl eine Enduro-Sau als auch eine Hardride. Beide mit Rohloff, beide mit gleicher Rahmen-Geometrie.

Für lange Alpentouren mit viel Höhenmeter und nervigen Steigungen: Enduro. Das lässt sich (auch mit Rohloff) mit erträglichem Gewicht aufbauen. 

Für verblockte Abfahrten und vermehrten Downhill-Einsatz empfehle ich die Hardride. Zwar lässt sich die auch mit 17-18kg "anstiegstauglich" aufbauen, ist aber ziemlich downhill-lastig.

Ich muss allerdings zugeben: in München bin ich nur Enduro gefahren, auch bei grossen Touren. Als ich dann in die Schweiz zurückgekehrt bin, bin ich wieder komplett auf die Hardride umgestiegen. Die liegt einfach "satter" und ist ohne Kompromisse aufgebaut. Mit genügend Ausdauer lassen sich auch damit (20kg) Tagestouren fahren.

Und das obwohl das Enduro mit einer MZ 55 und hinten 180mm der Hardride mit ihrer MZ 66 (170mm) und hinten 200mm in wenig nachsteht.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Mai 2008)

anmerkung:
mit 200er dämpfer, ergo 57mm hub kann man auch an der Enduro sau 200mm realisieren. Geht aber IMO leicht am Ziel eines tourentauglichen Freeriders vorbei, irgendwann ists zuviel Federweg.

Außerdem, je mehr Federweg, desto weniger Einstelloptionen bleiben - kollisionfrei -  übrig. und die verstellerei ist doch der wahre Trumpf der Wildsau! Jeder kann sie sich - wie ihm gefällt - zusammen stecken. 

Folglich empfinde ich die 182mm Federweg der Enduro Sau als mehr als standesgemäß, aber definitiv nicht zuviel.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## klana_radikala (30. April 2009)

Geht jetzt zwar nicht um ne entscheidungshilfe, aber für nen Kollegen macht man doch alles und der Thread gefällt mir vom Titel her einfach am besten  

denke mal das stimmt so


----------



## FloriLori (12. August 2010)

Servus,
ich interessiere mich auch für eine Wildsau hier im Bikemarkt steht ja ein XXL Rahmen zum Verkauf. Ich bin 1,90m groß und hab ne Schrittlange von knapp einem Meter. Ich suche nun ein Endurorahmen vorrangig zum Tourenfahren. Was denkt ihr ist der zu groß? 
Falls jemand eine Wildsau Enduro also Rahmen set um die 700 Euro gr XL oder L zu verkaufenhat kann er sich ja gerne mal melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (13. August 2010)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich interessiere mich auch für eine Wildsau hier im Bikemarkt steht ja ein XXL Rahmen zum Verkauf. Ich bin 1,90m groß und hab ne Schrittlange von knapp einem Meter. Ich suche nun ein Endurorahmen vorrangig zum Tourenfahren. Was denkt ihr ist der zu groß?
> Falls jemand eine Wildsau Enduro also Rahmen set um die 700 Euro gr XL oder L zu verkaufenhat kann er sich ja gerne mal melden



Du bist 1,90 groß und willst vielleicht ein L Rahmen kaufen?

Dat wird aber kuschelig eng


----------



## FloriLori (13. August 2010)

Also das geile ist ich hab Alutech eine Mail geschrieben und nach 1,5h war eine Antwort Mail da HALLO??? Wie geil ist das denn?
Die raten mir einen XXL Rahmen. Hoffe ja dass ich den aus dem Bikemarkt kriege, der Verkäufer meldet sich nur leider nicht...


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

ich bin 196 groß und würde nicht über XL raus gehen...


----------



## FloriLori (15. August 2010)

Okay. Wobei das Wildsau aus dem Bikemarkt eh weg ist. Na ja mal schaun vielleicht find ich ja noch eins in Xl wäre mir auch lieber gewesen...


----------



## S.Jay (15. August 2010)

Alutechs fallen aber immer etwas kleiner aus.


----------

